
Show HN: Find open source projects to contribute to easily - krishnanunnir
https://firstcontrib.herokuapp.com/
======
krishnanunnir
This works on users starred repos, so wouldn't fetch anything if you don't
have starred repos. Repo: [https://github.com/krishnanunnir/opensource-first-
contrib-se...](https://github.com/krishnanunnir/opensource-first-contrib-
search)

